# Vegetarian diet?



## Easytigers (30 Dec 2011)

To try and shed some pounds (and hopefully save some with the shopping) my wife has persuaded me to join her in a new years resolution to not eat meat for the whole of January. I commute every day and am wondering if it will have an effect on my energy levels/recovery (I know that many cyclists must be vegetarians and cycle happily but just need help with the transition!!!!). Any advice???
Russ


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

You need animal protien to maintain strength, although protein is available in other forms, its not the best choice for long term I think.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2011)

Watch out you don't become anaemic, I was told to eat less red meat due to high cholesterol ended up nearly in hospital as my iron levels were so low.


----------



## yello (30 Dec 2011)

If weight loss is your aim then not eating meat isn't really going to help. It may possibly even hinder. As mentioned earlier, meat is a good protein source and protein tends to be more sating than carb, so be careful not to go filling the void with bread! Look to replace the meat with another protein source; beans,pulses and the like. Lentils get a bad name (damn those hippies!) but are excellent for protein.

Energy & recovery wise, there's no reason to not be meat free. As you say, there are loads of veggie athletes. The body can source energy from any food source; protein, fat, carb (even alcohol!), though we tend to think of carbs for energy as they are the most readily available source.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

I gave up meat for lent this year, and it didn't seem to make any difference to my energy levels. What it did allow me to do was experiment with lots of different foods I didn't normally eat. I now eat far less meat than I did before simply because I have ideas for meals that doesn't include meat. Do be warned though that lots of vegetarian dishes are full of cheese which is high in saturated fat.

What is your strategy regarding fish? If you are going meat free rather than veggi, then there's a lot of fish out there which can make wonderful meals as well.


----------



## yello (30 Dec 2011)

True, yes, I didn't think to mention fish. Odd that,as our Christmas dinner was a fish stew!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2011)

It's carbs you need to reduce, especially after lunch, not meat (unless its very fatty).


----------



## Dan_h (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> You need animal protien to maintain strength, although protein is available in other forms, its not the best choice for long term I think.


 
That is not quite true. Animal protein is more complete but you can make up the same mixture of protein by eating a variety of different vegetable protein sources. 

More information can be found here... http://www.savvyvegetarian.com/articles/get-enough-protein-veg-diet.php


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

Dan_h said:


> That is not quite true. Animal protein is more complete but you can make up the same mixture of protein by eating a variety of different vegetable protein sources.
> 
> More information can be found here... http://www.savvyvegetarian.com/articles/get-enough-protein-veg-diet.php


 But your still not getting animal protien are you?


----------



## Dan_h (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> But your still not getting animal protien are you?


 
You don't need to as such. There are nine amino acids that make up proteins. These are all found in a complete protein that you usually get from animals. vegetable protein is usually incomplete and does not contain all 9 amino acids. However by combining different sources of vegetable protein you can get all 9 amino acids into your diet, giving the same effect as eating animal protein.


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You don't need to as such. There are nine amino acids that make up proteins. These are all found in a complete protein that you usually get from animals. vegetable protein is usually incomplete and does not contain all 9 amino acids. However by combining different sources of vegetable protein you can get all 9 amino acids into your diet, giving the same effect as eating animal protein.


 I see your point, but if your getting animal anything its going against the veggy things isnt it?


----------



## Dan_h (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> I see your point, but if your getting animal anything its going against the veggy things isnt it?


 
Not sure I understand. I am not saying that you need to eat animal anything. By eating the right combination of vegetables / pulses you can get the complete protein makeup that you need without eating anything animal based.


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

Ah it seems Iv missunderstood what you said? I thought you meant there were animal additives for protein. I agree about getting plenty of protein from veg sources, but it just doesnt have the oomph that animal protein has. There are not many veggy champion athletes, unless Iv missed them? But Im sure they would make a big deal of the fact that they are a veggy if there were.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

One off the top of my head was Carl Lewis (I think he's vegan). I'm sure I could find others


----------



## Danny (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> Ah it seems Iv missunderstood what you said? I thought you meant there were animal additives for protein. I agree about getting plenty of protein from veg sources, but it just doesnt have the oomph that animal protein has. There are not many veggy champion athletes, unless Iv missed them? But Im sure they would make a big deal of the fact that they are a veggy if there were.


There is no such thing as "oomph" in animal protein. I have been vegetarian for over 30 years and get all the "oomph" I need from dairy and vegetable protein. 

However whether the OP goes vegetarian or not he will still need to eat a sensible diet if he wants to loose weight. There are, sadly, plenty of obese vegetarians about.

There are plenty of good vegetarian cookbooks you can consult, but you could start with pasta or egg dishes. Also try eating bananas or dried fruit with nuts, instead of chocolate, if you need an energy boost. Similarly try dilute fruit juice instead of sugar filled energy drinks.


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

Danny said:


> There is no such thing as "oomph" in animal protein. I have been vegetarian for over 30 years and get all the "oomph" I need from dairy and vegetable protein.
> 
> However whether the OP goes vegetarian or not he will still need to eat a sensible diet if he wants to loose weight. There are, sadly, plenty of obese vegetarians about.
> 
> There are plenty of good vegetarian cookbooks you can consult, but you could start with pasta or egg dishes. Also try eating bananas or dried fruit with nuts, instead of chocolate, if you need an energy boost. Similarly try dilute fruit juice instead of sugar filled energy drinks.


 By oomph I meant more protien per ounce of meat, no veg can match it. The egg is a great source of protien in the egg white, but its not really veggy is it? I dont know the names but there are different types of veggy arent there? some would happily eat an egg, while others wouldnt?


----------



## The Jogger (30 Dec 2011)

Dan_h said:


> Not sure I understand. I am not saying that you need to eat animal anything. By eating the right combination of vegetables / pulses you can get the complete protein makeup that you need without eating anything animal based.


 I agree with this and for those that need iron, you can always take a multi - vit with iron in it. I think I'll try and become veggie in Jan, I gave it up for the whole of November and didn't find it too much of a problem, then xmas.....


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

The Jogger said:


> I agree with this and for those that need iron, you can always take a multi - vit with iron in it. I think I'll try and become veggie in Jan, I gave it up for the whole of November and didn't find it too much of a problem, then xmas.....


 Bite me tongue bite me tongue


----------



## Dan_h (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> Ah it seems Iv missunderstood what you said? I thought you meant there were animal additives for protein. I agree about getting plenty of protein from veg sources, but it just doesnt have the oomph that animal protein has. There are not many veggy champion athletes, unless Iv missed them? But Im sure they would make a big deal of the fact that they are a veggy if there were.


 
"These pro cyclists have all been veggie at some point in their career: Sean Yates, Shane Sutton, Levi Leipheimer, Robert Millar, Maarten Tjallingii, Dave Zabriskie and Mark Cavendish."

Taken from this page... http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/nutrition-do-cycling-and-vegetarianism-mix-29469/


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2011)

Dan_h said:


> You don't need to as such. There are nine amino acids that make up proteins. These are all found in a complete protein that you usually get from animals. vegetable protein is usually incomplete and does not contain all 9 amino acids. However by combining different sources of vegetable protein you can get all 9 amino acids into your diet, giving the same effect as eating animal protein.


Correction: There are 22 standard Amino acids in proteins of which 9 are essential.
Whilst meat is usually a better source of the complete range (especially the 9 essentials) it doesn't mean that thsy cannot be obtined from plant sources. You just need to ensure a varied consumption.
There is a wide spectrum of vegetarianism too all the way to vegans which need to obtain Vitamin B12 from elsewhere.


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Dec 2011)

col said:


> You need animal protien to maintain strength, although protein is available in other forms, its not the best choice for long term I think.


 
Sorry - but wrong. Afik, protein from animal sources is more likely to be "complete" - kinda in the balance we need?

Whereas vegetable proteins are incomplete/out of balance ......... unless you combine them. Beans on toast - complete protein 'cos it's beans and grains (aye, and there's plenty of veggie delights that are based on beans and grains!).


----------



## col (30 Dec 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> Sorry - but wrong. Afik, protein from animal sources is more likely to be "complete" - kinda in the balance we need?
> 
> Whereas vegetable proteins are incomplete/out of balance ......... unless you combine them. Beans on toast - complete protein 'cos it's beans and grains (aye, and there's plenty of veggie delights that are based on beans and grains!).


 My mistake.


----------



## Danny (31 Dec 2011)

col said:


> By oomph I meant more protien per ounce of meat, no veg can match it. The egg is a great source of protien in the egg white, but its not really veggy is it? I dont know the names but there are different types of veggy arent there? some would happily eat an egg, while others wouldnt?


Most people in the West have far more protein in their diet than they actually need so most people really do not need to worry about about what the relative amounts of protein per ounce are of different foods. Unless RussLunn is commuting huge distances each day he really doesn't need to worry that he will, perhaps, be taking in a little less protein in his diet.

Vegetarians generally eat dairy products and eggs so have no problem getting enough protein. Vegans in contrast will not eat any animal products and do have to think more carefully about their diet, but even so there are plenty of good sources of vegetable protein.


----------



## Easytigers (31 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should have also said that part of the plan is to try and open our eyes to different meal plans etc as at the moment most meals are based around meat of some kind. After the month I'm kinda hoping to have a wide variety of dishes that work for me and then incorporate meat into some of them. One kind of niggly thing is that I don't eat fish or eggs and a lot of the recipes I've found have these as their main constituents. Will keep the 'iron' problem in mind when planning meals and guess I've just got to think a little bit more about making sure that we get everything we need. It's quite a big change in thinking as all I've ever really done is make what I fancy at the time...hence the bulging waistline I guess!!!


----------



## Danny (31 Dec 2011)

If you eat plenty of fresh green veg you should not have a problem with iron - and if you can substitute veg for fatty foods this should also help with the weight loss.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Dec 2011)

Congratulations on your choice. I'm sure I've read studies that show large red meat consumption increases risk of cancer (or that was probably a Daily Mail article).
Went vegetarian by proxy when I got married 7 years ago. We eat more meat than is necessary in the West, and becoming at least a lower meat consumer will make you more healthy and less likely to be obese.
I'd suggest getting a veg box with seasonal produce, as it encourages you to experiment with your cooking, and makes sure that you get a good variety of vegetables.
However it does make you despair when you go into a restaurant and the only thing on offer vegetarian-wise is a mushroom risotto. Again. And you think "I could have done better myself".


----------



## Easytigers (31 Dec 2011)

Thanks BrumJim...am not looking forward to the 'going out to eat' thing!!!


----------



## ttcycle (31 Dec 2011)

Bit far RussLunn as you're in Northants but I'm not a veggie but do love all types of food - as a treat it might be worth getting down to Brighton to Terre a Terre - fantastic food and the meat is not missed at all- not a cheap meal but very unusual and tasty things to be had. I've heard about other interesting veggie places but have no idea about Northants!

It does make you think about food differently if you take the meat out- good luck!


----------



## Danny (1 Jan 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Thanks BrumJim...am not looking forward to the 'going out to eat' thing!!!


Again don't be put off - there are plenty of places that now have imaginative vegetarian options. Most Italian restaurants will have a good choice as will many gastro pubs. Thai, Indian and medetarian restaurants are also a good bet, but be careful of the high fat content in much of what passes for Indian cooking in this country. 

If somewhere just offers mushroom risotto I'd give it a miss on principle.


----------



## swampyseifer (1 Jan 2012)

I wouldnt worry about all this nonsense you'll hear about vegetarian diets "not being as healthy for you" or "lacking in whatever" or something.

I've been vegetarian since birth (nearly 29 years ago) and I'm 6'2 (so no stunted growth problems like I used to hear vege's suffered from). 3 months ago I had a complete health check before joining a gym and I had perfect heart rate and cholesterol levels. I've never had any problems from iron (or any other vitamin) deficiancies either.

As some of you will know, I am somewhat on the large size as well...so dont let people make you think that all vegetarians are skinny, malnurished salad-eaters!

However, I personally dont think that eating a healthy balanced vegetarian diet is anymore likely to loose you weight than a healthy balanced diet that includes meat. In fact my wife has lost 3 stone in the last 14 weeks and I've lost around 5 stone in the last year...all we've been doing is eating less and cutting out the processed food!


----------



## craigwend (2 Jan 2012)

I've never noticed a problem with protein - quorn(curry as i had for tea) or other micro-protein sources are fine


the only downside is my bmi is currently over 25 & it's not due to muscle...

just eat sensibly - good article abut diet for cycling in supplement in C+

to quote a bit '... it may dissapoint you to learn there are no great secrets to losing fat ... taking in less than you are expending'

or eat less - move more


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2012)

The river cottage veg book is pretty good, although i am no veggie, but as part of a healthier diet i have tried some of the receipes and i have to say not bad.

I could give up all meat apart from bacon sarnies.


----------



## Easytigers (2 Jan 2012)

Hearing you about those bacon sarnies!


----------



## Garz (2 Jan 2012)

RussLunn said:


> To try and shed some pounds (and hopefully save some with the shopping) my wife has persuaded me to join her in a new years resolution to not eat meat for the whole of January. I commute every day and am wondering if it will have an effect on my energy levels/recovery (I know that many cyclists must be vegetarians and cycle happily but just need help with the transition!!!!). Any advice???
> Russ


 
Me and the wife done this for two weeks, it was bloody hard! Some die-hards will disagree but I found it quite tough generally as the 'substitute' foods such as cheese where really fatty anyway so kind of nullify the healthy aspect they portray.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> Me and the wife done this for two weeks, it was bloody hard! Some die-hards will disagree but I found it quite tough generally as the 'substitute' foods such as cheese where really fatty anyway so kind of nullify the healthy aspect they portray.


 For the last year we've been trying (and mostly succeeding) to have on average 1 meat-free day a week. We're now aim for 2 meat-free days per week. It's not so hard compared to jumping into 2 straight weeks! Once you're into pulses and butternut squashes it all becomes much easier. We've really extended the range of foodstuffs we regularly eat and some very tasty recipes!
tonight was a Spring Vegetable casserole, a Waitrose recipe card job, Leeks, Swede, Turnip, Spring Greens, Borlotti beans, stock, garlic, spring greens and some Basil pesto. serve with Garlic Bread - MMmmmmm


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2012)

RussLunn said:


> if it will have an effect on my energy levels/recovery
> Russ


I'm not a veggie and no dietary expert but it shouldn't; Robert Millar TdF KoM 1984 was a veggie, not because of any ethical reason but a veggie diet suited his system and although not at that level I've known plenty of other veggie cyclists.


----------



## Garz (3 Jan 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the last year we've been trying (and mostly succeeding) to have on average 1 meat-free day a week. We're now aim for 2 meat-free days per week. It's not so hard compared to jumping into 2 straight weeks! Once you're into pulses and butternut squashes it all becomes much easier. We've really extended the range of foodstuffs we regularly eat and some very tasty recipes!
> tonight was a Spring Vegetable casserole, a Waitrose recipe card job, Leeks, Swede, Turnip, Spring Greens, Borlotti beans, stock, garlic, spring greens and some Basil pesto. serve with Garlic Bread - MMmmmmm


 
Sounds very tasty and a better way to break into a veggie diet FF. However the OP says he is looking at doing a whole month!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> Sounds very tasty and a better way to break into a veggie diet FF. However the OP says he is looking at doing a whole month!


 He'd better get some extra bog paper in then!


----------



## bornagainst (3 Jan 2012)

I've never had any problems with being a vegetarian and cycling (commuting 25m a day) and good luck with working out some new meals! Keeping a very close eye on the food and cycling more helped me drop 2.5 stone in 2 years (and keep it off).


----------



## mistral (3 Jan 2012)

I don’t eat meat, haven’t done so for over 30 years, I do eat fish, but not that much. I’ve never had a problem with anaemia, stamina or strength. I do a daily commute of 16 miles each way, clocked up 8000+ miles last year, give blood regularly and am rarely ill.

It would seem my diet is balanced and works for me.

I’m no expert, but I suggest making a radical change to ones diet, even for a relatively short period may be unpredictable and lead to difficulties while your system gets used to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Aperitif is a vegetarian - IRMC



Note to self, must eat more greens ....


----------



## Danny (3 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> *I can't see why giving up meat for a month would necessarily lead to anyone losing weight?* Better to look at levels of sugars, carbs, alcohol, and, most importantly, activity/exercise. But I also can't see why anyone on a balanced meat-free diet would worry about energy levels and general health. Aperitif is a vegetarian - IRMC


Speaking as a vegetarian I have to agree. There are lots of good reasons for being vegetarian - or at least eating much less meat - but weight loss is not one of them.

One of the most obese people I know is vegan - he does no exercise and lives mainly on chips.


----------



## swampyseifer (4 Jan 2012)

I've always mostly assumed that vegetarianism, and veganism, is about a stance on the usage of animals simply for their meat and other produce and the treatment of the animals during this process...battery-farm eggs being an example most people know of.

My father has been all into "the truth behind" for many many years, he has some stories that are really not nice to listen to.

At least for me its never really been about eating healthier...


----------



## yello (4 Jan 2012)

...and there are folk who source their meat and animal produce from ethical or humane suppliers etc (as much as possible). Not that I am one.

As all would no doubt be aware, there are many reasons for peoples vegetarianism. I wouldn't want to categorise reasons or suggest what might be the main one but I tend to agree with swampyseifer's assumptions above.

I don't eat a lot of meat (maybe once a fortnight, and red meat rarely - ho ho), but I'm perfectly aware that it can be part of a healthy diet. It's a valuable protein source for starters - and mains ( ) . My reason is weird; I simply don't like the look of it and often not the taste either!


----------



## Arsen Gere (4 Jan 2012)

I was vegetarian for about 10 years, I raced on a vagetarian diet knocking out 250 to 400 miles per week. So it does not do any harm. Don't forget eggs are a good source of complete proteins. I don't think I could have been vegan.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (7 Jan 2012)

Fresh healthy food is your friend (here I go again, sorry  ). It's worked for myself and many others I know. I'd agree with the post above that said there are many reasons you may choose to be a vegetarian but weight loss should not be one of them. Less processed carbs is the first starting point as well as hydrogenated and trans fats. Go for fresh fish, meat, many varied types of vegetables and have the fruits and other carbs you have around training. Feel free to shoot me down 



Arsen Gere said:


> I was vegetarian for about 10 years, I raced on a vagetarian diet knocking out 250 to 400 miles per week. So it does not do any harm. Don't forget eggs are a good source of complete proteins. I don't think I could have been vegan.


 
Vegetarianism will certainly do you no harm when done correctly (by this I mean eating a full range of necessary nutrition rather than chips with chips. I would never argue vegetarianism is unhealthy. Scott User10571, arguably one of the worlds greatest ultra distance runners, is vegan.
.


----------



## Garz (7 Jan 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Note to self, must eat more greens ....



Agree FF. Guilty myself.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jan 2012)

col said:


> By oomph I meant more protien per ounce of meat, no veg can match it. The egg is a great source of protien in the egg white, but its not really veggy is it? I dont know the names but there are different types of veggy arent there? some would happily eat an egg, while others wouldnt?


 
I recently met a veggie/vegan who refused to wear down jackets. Far out ............

If you are serious about losing weight then cut out the carbs and do some proper exercise. Trouble is veggie/vegan diets contain a lot of carbs that's why there are so many fat anaemic veggies.

I was veggie for about 11 years. Gave up about 3 - 4 years ago and HAVEN'T looked back as it was placing severe limitations on my very active lifestyle. I was getting too many injuries and life had become miserable, veggie miserable. So I thought stuff this and started eating meat again. I feel so much better, healthier and fitter. Still don't eat red meat such as beef though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2021)

I've just had half a 'Simon Howie' vegetarian haggis(with mushy peas). It is/was very nice! I wouldn't have known it was 'veggie'. I ate it knowing i wasn't eating sheep lung and other awful offal!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had half a 'Simon Howie' vegetarian haggis(with mushy peas). It is/was very nice! I wouldn't have known it was 'veggie'. I ate it knowing i wasn't eating sheep lung and other awful offal!


Holy resurrected thread! Accy 😁 previous post was 2012.

We had a Macsweens veggie haggis for Burns night and enjoyed it so much that it’s replaced our usual nut roast. 
veggie for 56 years and counting with many years of Ultra running


----------



## straas (17 Feb 2021)

I was veggie for years, never hindered my recovery. 

Just eat the same as your wife, she's probably figured it out by now.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Feb 2021)

I have grown up a vegetarian and know no different. 57 now and never had a weight issue. I can eat my own weight in anything. Special veggie foods that look like meat are an odd thing though. Have tried a few but meh. Having said that Linda McCartney veggie burgers are very nice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I have grown up a vegetarian and know no different. 57 now and never had a weight issue. I can eat my own weight in anything. Special veggie foods that look like meat are an odd thing though. Have tried a few but meh. Having said that Linda McCartney veggie burgers are very nice.


I do like the Linda McCartney veggie burgers, one of the best I’ve tried. Several years ago I spent seven months on a Soya free, gluten free, vegan diet while undergoing a series of medical investigations for chronic anaemia. Once the root cause was finally established I reintroduced the different food groups one at a time over a period of a couple of months to see what, if any, the effects on my body were.


----------



## Chris S (17 Feb 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had half a 'Simon Howie' vegetarian haggis(with mushy peas). It is/was very nice! I wouldn't have known it was 'veggie'. I ate it knowing i wasn't eating sheep lung and other awful offal!





Tenkaykev said:


> Holy resurrected thread! Accy 😁 previous post was 2012.
> 
> We had a Macsweens veggie haggis for Burns night and enjoyed it so much that it’s replaced our usual nut roast.
> veggie for 56 years and counting with many years of Ultra running



Lidl sell vegetarian haggis ready meals just before Burns Night. The haggis tastes like the original, probably because they're both mainly oatmeal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2021)

Chris S said:


> Lidl sell vegetarian haggis ready meals just before Burns Night. The haggis tastes like the original, probably because they're both mainly oatmeal.


We’d tried the Lidl one but it was too much like eating stuffing mix. The Macsweens was very good indeed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I do like the Linda McCartney veggie burgers, one of the best I’ve tried. Several years ago I spent seven months on a Soya free, gluten free, vegan diet while undergoing a series of medical investigations for chronic anaemia. Once the root cause was finally established I reintroduced the different food groups one at a time over a period of a couple of months* to see what, if any, the effects on my body were.*


And were there any?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2021)

Well, am certainly eating more veg than 2012!
I did Veganuary, it was OK, you just have to think a little bit more but with so many decent replacements about it has become pretty easy. Problem for me is that I am the Chef and have to feed a fussy belligerent carnivore as well, otherwise I'd certainly be very flexitarian....


----------



## Debade (17 Feb 2021)

Having been a pescotarian, (eat fish), I do not think leaving meat out of your diet is a problem. I added fish since no one knew what to serve at catered business meetings. I really did not eat much. 

One thing I am trying now is myfitnesspal app. I track my meals and exercise. It does a couple of things for me. It allows me to see my calorie count. But, it also helps with my balance my consumption from salt, sugars, protein, fat, and carbs. As you move to a new diet, I think this could be helpful. It is fairly easy to use and gets easier since the foods are eat are often the same and easy to reference on the app.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2021)

By the way, anyone tried these?







Available in Iceland...the store that is, not the small Island full of geezers....


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> And were there any?


First thing I reintroduced was Soy as I make my porridge with it and it’s in quite a few veggie burgers etc. There was no noticeable effect.
I then reintroduced gluten, I love my bread and enjoy doing a bit of basic baking. A slight bloaty feeling was all that I noticed. Lastly I reintroduced dairy in the form of cheese, I’m not a milk drinker but like a bit of extra mature cheddar, and am addicted to Halloumi 😊
There was a noticeable effect, my tummy initially didn’t like it. The skin on my face felt more greasy/ oily, but the strange thing was the awareness that there was a very faint odour coming off me, if i sniffed my arm for example, I could smell it, that wasn’t noticeable any more after a few days.


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> By the way, anyone tried these?
> 
> View attachment 574401
> 
> ...


Not the "chicken" ones, but the mushroom steaks from the same company taste very mushroomy - I'll buy them again.


----------



## winjim (18 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> By the way, anyone tried these?
> 
> View attachment 574401
> 
> ...


I've generally been quite skeptical of the 'veggy products pretending to be meat' genre but we have Naked Glory sausages and meatballs and they're really tasty. I'm a bit wary of processed meat like you'd find in sausages anyway, and my wife doesn't get on with the nitrites so they're actually a really good alternative for us. The kids eat them too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2021)

winjim said:


> I've generally been quite skeptical of the 'veggy products pretending to be meat' genre but we have Naked Glory sausages and meatballs and they're really tasty. I'm a bit wary of processed meat like you'd find in sausages anyway, and my wife doesn't get on with the nitrites so they're actually a really good alternative for us. The kids eat them too.


We’ve found Bowyers sausages to be excellent, and we’ve tried shed loads of various brands / ingredients over the years. They make a great sausage sarnie with doorstep slices of white bread and brown sauce.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2021)

I think I'll start a new thread on 'Meat replacements'...oo-err missus....


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2021)

Vegetables! Or did you want to be more specific? 😁


----------



## winjim (18 Feb 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> Not the "chicken" ones, but the mushroom steaks from the same company taste very mushroomy - I'll buy them again.


These ones?






I have issues with a mushroom steak being described as 'plant-based'.


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Feb 2021)

Yes, those ones. TBH I hadn't read the "plant-based" label. I bought them because I like mushrooms.

But, yeah, mushrooms aren't plants.


----------



## winjim (18 Feb 2021)

I guess that a mushroom is 'plant-based' in the way that a beef steak is, a cow being a biological machine for turning grass into meat, and a mushroom being a biological machine for turning decaying vegetation into something even more disgusting.


----------



## matticus (18 Feb 2021)

Are there really people that eat only plants, and not mushrooms/fungi??


----------



## matth411 (24 Feb 2021)

I recently went vegan for veganuary as my partner has been vegan/vegetarian her whole life. It's definitely stuck, and I am now completely plant based. I was being a flexitarian beforehand only eating meat and dairy when I wasn't with her. A weekend vegan if you wish. 

Have had more energy, better sleep, more mental clarity, more "regular" digestive system, and I'm happier. Having read through this whole thread it makes me laugh that 12 months ago I was anti vegan seeing it as restricting and "where do you get your protein though" yet here I am, a leaner, healthier, less sluggish person! It was actually a really easy switch.

Epic mature grated cheese is amazing, and 99% of birdseye green cuisine is too. We mainly cook from scratch now and limit I've tried so many different foods that I never thought I would, plantains for example. 

Easiest way to have a decent vegan meal? Get all your veg, chop it up, chuck in the oven with a sprinkle of salt and pepper, rosemary, and a bit of oil. Absolutely amazing. 

Also, only draw backs is the b12 deficiency and lack of decent chocolate. A supplement and a vego bar solves both though


----------



## slowfen (24 Feb 2021)

Hotel chocolat do vegan chocolate, including a nice (nut) milk chocolate


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2021)

matth411 said:


> I recently went vegan for veganuary as my partner has been vegan/vegetarian her whole life. It's definitely stuck, and I am now completely plant based. I was being a flexitarian beforehand only eating meat and dairy when I wasn't with her. A weekend vegan if you wish.
> 
> Have had more energy, better sleep, more mental clarity, more "regular" digestive system, and I'm happier. Having read through this whole thread it makes me laugh that 12 months ago I was anti vegan seeing it as restricting and "where do you get your protein though" yet here I am, a leaner, healthier, less sluggish person! It was actually a really easy switch.
> 
> ...


Did you try the Birds-Eye 'Chicken' products out of interest?
How did you find them?
Just asking for a friend....

From a Nutrition view I would also ensure you are getting a good source of Iodine in your Vegan diet too (Seaweed as condiment is an obvious addition).


----------



## matth411 (24 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you try the Birds-Eye 'Chicken' products out of interest?
> How did you find them?
> Just asking for a friend....
> 
> From a Nutrition view I would also ensure you are getting a good source of Iodine in your Vegan diet too (Seaweed as condiment is an obvious addition).



Have mainly tried to stick to fresh and not over processed foods, but I'm working my way through the vegan junk food slowly. Hadn't thought of the iodine, I'm sure the other half has got me eating stuff with it 😂


----------



## fair weather cyclist (16 Jun 2021)

Earlier this year my partner and I moved to a house outside of the city and we set up a weekly delivery of a veggie box and a fruit box from an organic farm nearby.

I've never eaten so much fruit and veg, firstly because we need to eat it all before the next delivery, but immediately our attitude towards veggie and fruit changed so much because all this seasonal organic produce is so much better and fresher than what we used to buy at the supermarket.

We still eat meat, but less often and definitely veggies are now the star of every meal.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Earlier this year my partner and I moved to a house outside of the city and we set up a weekly delivery of a veggie box and a fruit box from an organic farm nearby.
> 
> I've never eaten so much fruit and veg, firstly because we need to eat it all before the next delivery, but immediately our attitude towards veggie and fruit changed so much because all this seasonal organic produce is so much better and fresher than what we used to buy at the supermarket.
> 
> We still eat meat, but less often and definitely veggies are now the star of every meal.


Excellent. I married a vegetarian, fully in the knowledge that it would have a negative impact on my meat consumption. However the biggest change in my diet came from having a veg box delivered. There are so many different vegetables available, most of which you won't find in the supermarket or even local market / green grocers. Made our meals so much more varied, although we did still rely on a number of dishes that are very flexible on content (root veg crumble, roasted veg, etc). Pea shoots, sprout tops, various squashes, kale and pattypans all entered my cullinary volcabulary.

Neither of us are keen on meat replacement food, and happy about getting the full set of nutrients due to excessive cheese consumption.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Jun 2021)

Can I pick the brains of those that are bound to be more experienced and knowledgeable than me on these things?

Having spent an extended period eating junk and not exercising enough, a routine blood test showed nothing worrying, but suggested that I should do more and eat better, which is never a bad thing in my eyes.

As a consequence, I have been exercising more (but still not enough) and switched to a mainly vegan diet, with the addition of some oily fish about once a week, which is recommended for something else.

After a couple of months, I was retested, and it showed pretty much the same, apart from my triglycerides levels had raised slightly. Could that be a consequence of the existing belly fat being broken down and being circulated around the blood stream due to the lifestyle changes, or is it more likely to be something else?

I'm actually comfortable with the change in diet and will continue, and I plan to up the exercise. I'm due to speak to the Dr very soon about it, but thought it could be interesting if others have experience and/or opinions.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2021)

I am a life long veggie, I have never had to supplement my diet, no vitamins etc. I have always been slim and no structured exercise at all. I walk and ride everywhere and at 58 have more energy than many half my age judging by their moans. What I I eat I eat a lot of it. Don't eat fish either.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Jun 2021)

I recently learned that if you're blood type O then you're more suitable to eating meat, especially O-negative. This is not from extensive research on my part but I did eventually end of at an article published at harvard.edu.


----------



## tom1209 (28 Aug 2021)

I would always recommend Huel for when transitioning to vegetarianism / veganism - such a reassurance that you’re getting protein and nutrition (and to be had on top of meals rather than replacement!)


----------

